# lung opacity



## tobieforte (Sep 5, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if there is a code for lung opacity??


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Sep 5, 2012)

793.19


----------



## Naveen Rachagolla (Sep 6, 2012)

look in Alphabetic index under Abnormal and lung shadow 793.19 cross check with volume 1 of  ICD.


----------



## tobieforte (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------

